# Another trailer question



## twright (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am in need of some help, looking at buying an enclosed trailer for around 10 dozen full bodies, a few layout blinds and random hunting necessities. I came across a company "trident trailers" out of Georgia. They gave me quite a competitive quote for it to be delivered in Eastern SD.

My question is have any of you all heard of this company? I can't seem to find many reviews good or bad.

Also, I can get a 7x12, 7x14 or 6x14. I'm only wanting a single axle trailer. I know that I will need to pay close attention to the weight distribution but do any of you have experience with this? Would a narrower and longer trailer be better off than a wider but shorter trailer. I'm all ears as this is my first trailer.

Thanks in advance,

A1C USAF Tyler Wright


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess the biggest thing you need to remember is to always go one size bigger then what you need. So if you think you can pack it all into a 6 x 12, just by a 6 x 14 right off the bat. I have never heard of the brand of trailer you are looking at, but I would also like to say that I have owned many diffrent trailers over the last 10 years. And I have learned that suspension, and the right components are worth the extra money.

As far as Aluminum Trailers I currently own a Mission

As far as Steel Trailer I owned 3 diffrent ones over the years and Pace was by far the best

Don't skimp when you by a trailer get one with Torsion suspension, a ramp, extra thick walls, LED ligts, full size extra rim and tire, e-track system for organizing your stuff.

Just like with everything you get what you pay for and lets be honest if you are running 10 dozen ful bodys you already have a big investment. So don't skimp on what you transport and store your investment in.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are also something else to take into consideration...is there a warranty on it? if you get it from GA who is going to service it if something happens?

I assume you live in Sioux Falls area...i would take the short drive to Dressen Trailers in Dell Rapids. I got mine from there, talk to Corey. They have great service, and price wise i thought they were as good as anybody in the area.

I bought a 7x14 v nose w/ ramp from Dressen. I can get 11 doz FB honks, 7 doz FB ducks, 8 mojos and 3 blinds in it no problem. So based on the spread you have, a 7x14 will be plenty for you. You say you are looking at a single axle. From personal expierence, I would get a tandem axle trailer. Pulls easier, and doesnt bounce! Used to have a 6x12 single, sold it after a year...


----------



## twright (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input. I am actually in the middle of nowhere way over by rapid city at Ellsworth AFB. I will take all this into considerstion. Thanks for the help,

Tyler


----------

